# June baby bugs!! BFPs let's be having ya!!



## Redclaire

Hello and welcome to the June 2014 POAS addicts convention!! 
Hopefully the stork will bring our June bug babies:blue::pink::yellow: 
So tell your stories ladies..we're all in this together
:sex::test::dust::hug:
June 1
June 2 galvanBaby:witch:
June3
June 4
June 5
June 6
June7
June 8
June 9​Radkat:bfp:!!​June 10 Wish4another1:witch:, Bookwrmgal:witch:
June 11 mamadonna:witch: piper183
June 12 2plus1more:witch:
June 13
June 14
June 15
June 16 nessaw
June 17Redclaire:witch:
June 18moni77
June 19
June 20
June 21
June 22momof3girls
June 23
June 24 booger76
June 25
June 26 taurus8484:witch:mischief
June 27 canadabearLee73
June 28 hopethisyear
June 29
June 30terripeachy 
mom2pne​


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for starting this thread, Redclaire. I'm hoping not to join, and not sure of my next testing day, but will let you know when I know. Cute thread name and design!


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, Redclaire. I'm hoping not to join, and not sure of my next testing day, but will let you know when I know. Cute thread name and design!

Fingers crossed you won't need another testing month terri!!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi red. Thanks for this. Thinking around the 16th please! X


----------



## mamadonna

Count me in,testing on the 11th( or there abouts)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Redclaire!! Add me for June 2 please!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Redclaire - add me for June 10th!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks for starting the thread! Please mark me down for the 10th:flower:


----------



## Redclaire

well scan today..one follicle at 13mm, lots of small ones both sides.
Re-scan on saturday morning...IUI tues or wed:thumbup:


----------



## Wish4another1

FX FX redclaire - I am hoping hoping this is THE one for you!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Fx Fx Fx Redclaire!!


----------



## futurebbmoma

Thank you for hosting, Redclaire!

I don't feel ANY symptoms this cycle and didn't even have O pain. My temp chart has been less than stellar with flatlined mid-grade temps for 4 days. *sigh*

The only good thing is that I can get excited here for the rest of you! Come on, BFP's!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

9dpo, I have been super emotional, but I think that is a mix of the CLomid and thew progesterone. It seems too early for pregnancy related symptoms. My temp dropped today and am cramping big time so more than likely AF is on the way.


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Are your cycles normally this short? It seems too early for AF. Sorry you're feeling so bad, but I'm not counting you out!


----------



## canadabear

Hi everyone :wave: 
Wondering if I can join you all?
I am 36 and hubby is 53. We have a wonderful little boy, almost 3 and would love another baby.
We just started TTC #2 this week. AF finished just over a week ago, so probably a bit early for ovulation but don't have regular AF so thought might as well start now.
Hoping to test on June 27- my 37th birthday - if AF doesn't get me first.
Fingers crossed for everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome canadabear!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, I have an LP defect, but my cycles are usually 24 days. My LP at its best is 12 days. 12dpo is Tuesday. My LP has varied from 3 days to 12 days without meds in the past 3 years of charting. With just progesterone, it only lasts the most 12 days. With progesterone and estradiol, it happens when I stop the estradiol. I am only on progesterone this cycle, because it is not monitored. I wanted to use the estradiol, but decided against it even though I do have plenty. I am having corpus lutem cramps on my right side now, so atleast I know I did O from that side.


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Oh I see...you sure know your body well. I'm still waiting for AF! I thought she'd be here yesterday, after my temp drop but no go. I guess the progesterone is built up in my system. She's probably just going to show up in the middle of the day or something random. Usually she flies in for a weekend visit but with the drugs, who knows....


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Thanks Red for starting this thread. Good luck with your upcoming IUI. Fingers crossed for you.

I'm debating whether to join the board or not - I think DH is going to be out of town during my fertile period this cycle. But we my have a shot depending on when he actually leaves. 

I guess you can put me down for June 24 and I can always drop out! Hehe. 

I will be stalking either way to see who gets some good news this June - my favorite month of the year as it's my birthday month. :)


----------



## Redclaire

Hi all! I'll update the thread properly as soon as I can...using my phone at the mo! Welcome newbies!!
I was scanned today. One follie at 19mm. Trigger tonight and iui Tuesday. I've been in the horrors these past few days...very cheesed off with ttc treatment. ..the whole waste of time money and energy for months now! Trying to cheer up...difficult with outbreaks of spots and wgt gain yuck!!! Sorry to be bitching..I know I have my beautiful boy..just feel like my dream baby is slipping away. Kick in the arse required! !


----------



## Piper183

Hi Ladies!

Will you add me to the list to test June 11th?

Has anyone tried bromelain or pineapple core for implantation?


----------



## mamadonna

Hi piper I'm actually trying it this month,I've got one more day left


----------



## terripeachy

Redclaire-it's understandable that you'd be upset/nervous because it's your last chance. I think your follicle is a good size so I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is finally your month. 

Booger-just play along anyway. You can BD before hubs leaves and hope it's near your window. 

I still don't have a date yet. I had one spot this morning and another this afternoon. I'm hoping I get a full flow and those stupid spots weren't AF. Just waiting :coffee:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks for starting this thread! I'm starting my first round of Femara today and will be testing June 28th. Good luck ladies!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Taurus8484

Can you please put me down for 26th June.

Thanks for starting Redclaire.


----------



## Taurus8484

I got a smiley face on my digital OPK last night........thats like 2 days earlier than I normal do.........sigh......so we bonked last night and will bonk again tonight but I cant shake this feeling its already a waste of time since Im obviously going to ovulate earlier than normal


----------



## terripeachy

Well, I guess you can say the witch showed up, although she only peeked her head around the corner. I'm not really complaining, but my body is acting really stupid and it's annoying. I will say that my test date will be June 30. Depends on O, but at least I'll pretend it's the 30th. I can't believe I would actually miss a month because of delayed AF. Blarrghh!! :growlmad:

Taurus-If you get a smiley, that means you're about to ovulate, so it's not a waste of time.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

This is my second month of pineapple core, although I only did it 3 days this month because I wasn't 100% sure of my O date.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Piper - What do you do with Pineapple core? I live in Hawaii and we have lots of pineapple :)

Terry - Sorry about your frustrating delay. I hate when I know AF will be here any minute, but just won't come.

Taurus - When you get the + OPK it means you will O sometime in the next 36 hours so you aren't out yet.


----------



## moni77

Hello ladies - put me down for the 18th - although it is another natural month - so unlikely.


----------



## Radkat

Hi to all! Thanks for hosting, Redclaire!

Can you put me down for June 9th?

Piper - I did the pineapple core and got a BFP, but unfortunately it ended in miscarriage. It had nothing to do with the pineapple core of course. It was a trisomy. So who knows it might help!

Hopethisyear - You take a pineapple and peel it, but leave the core in. You divide a pineapple into 5 sections and eat one section a day starting on 1DPO. Supposed to help with implantation. Pretty delicious wives tale, so why not. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Radkat - Hmmm, pineapple core doesn't sound to fun to eat. I wonder if it's ok to blend it with other fruits and veggies and put it in a smoothie.


----------



## mamadonna

I don't see why not hope


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!! Tomorrow os my first real test day in a year! I say real because we really tried this cycle; Clomid, SMEP, progesterone, and temping. I am begging God for a miracle tomorrow, but I am very doubtful. I won't be TTCing next cycle, OH leaves for 2 weeks tomorrow. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck, Galvan!! fxfx :dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

BFN this morning. :( I will be stopping progesterone in 2 days after I confirm todays BFN on 14 dpo. We will miss this cycle OH left to work out of town today and won't be back for 2- 2.5 weeks. Grrr!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Galvan holding out hope until 14 dpo!!! FX :dust: to you!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Wish. I am trying to stay hopeful, but it is hard with 2 stark white tests this morning.


----------



## Radkat

Sorry, Galvan. And it especially sucks that OH is going to be out of town for O week next cycle. Big, fat boo to that.

Here's hoping for a that LO to snuggle in today and start spitting out some hcg for your 14DPO test.:flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Holding out hope for you Galvan!


----------



## Taurus8484

Fingers crossed Galvan xx


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Fx Galvan!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

June 22, please

Galvan ~ I hope it turns to BFP by 14 dpo! FX


----------



## Redclaire

hi ladies!
I think i have everyone in on the thread page now, let me know if i've overlooked you!
Galvan ..not marking ya out til you're out hunny!

I had IUI yesterday, but no BD last night cos he had a rotten day at work and was nackered...hopefully the IUI will be enough...if not and i'm out we're getting a kitten!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Redclaire-Who wants a kitten??? Boooooo...just kidding. I hope you get a baby instead. fxfx and since you love it, :dust: :dust: hee hee.


----------



## nessaw

Sorry for bfn galvan. Fingers crossed for u.x


----------



## 2plus1more

Thank you Redclaire for the thread. Wasn't going to join because I put my thermometer in the washer and dryer. But now I've bought a new one! Please put me down for June 12th.


----------



## GalvanBaby

BFN this morning again so I am waiting on AF. :(

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-I think it's still too early and your temps are on the rise, not the decrease. You're not out yet!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan, you're not out yet!

AFM - I am 8dpo and am having crazy pms symptoms. Since I was told implantation time is likely today or tomorrow based on my cycle, I'm not too concerned yet. I'm blaming the prog creme on this ;-)

I'm so exhausted lately - knocking out at 10 but been sleeping like crap after 3 or 4am the past few days so my temps are a bit wonky. They are still high enough above CL and needs to stay that way! Trying to stay calm and serene to encourage implantation


----------



## GalvanBaby

I forgot to update FF this morning. My temp dropped today and I always have at least a squinter by 12dpo so today being 14dpo, I doubt something will appear. I expect AF tomorrow.


----------



## 2plus1more

Sorry to hear Galvin.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Galvan :hugs:


----------



## L.Ann.V

Today is CD 26 and 12 DPO (IUI attempt #2). Temp dropped and slight cramping, but also a few episodes of nausea the last couple days. Well timed stomach bug?! I go in for a blood test if no AF by Monday. Picked up a pregnancy test today, but afraid to pee on the stick. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck L.Ann. I'm just starting my second IUI this cycle. I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

L.Ann Good luck! You have so much more will power than I do, I would have POAS by now. Hope you get your BFP tomorrow!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Good luck L.Ann!

AFM: still have bad sleep and my temps are on the downward side which is worrying me. Today is 9dpo.


----------



## terripeachy

It's Friday, Bookwrmgal! You can't worry just yet. Have a great weekend and worry on Monday, if need be. It looks like you forgot to take your P a couple times? Maybe that's the cause of the slight decrease. :shrug:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

No, I put it on regularly. I forgot to update FF. Trying to chalk it up as I have been waking up at 3 and 4 with a full bladder and having issues falling back to sleep before my alarm at 6:45 when I take my temp.

I do have a stitch on my right side and some (very little) ewcm so who knows what is going on with me.


----------



## 2plus1more

Bookwrmgal said:


> Good luck L.Ann!
> 
> AFM: still have bad sleep and my temps are on the downward side which is worrying me. Today is 9dpo.

I agree with TerriPeachy. My temp went down slightly today (9dpo), but it's slight like yours and too early. There is still plenty of hope! Good luck.


----------



## Radkat

Sorry, Galvan. 

L.Ann - Definitely POAS tomorrow. DPO13 sounds like a good day.

Bookworm - I agree that it's too early to worry. I'm sure getting up is messing up your temps. No more water before bed. :haha:

Well, I broke down and tested and BFN. Boo. But I got my blood test referral for CD3 tests for next week, so that's something.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Looks like male factor is either our problem or one of our problems. Depends on if there is something else wrong with me other than LPD we don't know about yet. So far, nothing wrong with me except the easily fixed LPD. SA came back not looking good. They want a repeat SA done, which we will do mid July since we are going out of town. If we get the same results, we will be discussing a fertility plan with the re, said the nurse that called with our results.


----------



## L.Ann.V

AF decided to make her appearance last night, so round 2 of IUI was not successful. I was insanely depressed on Clomid this last round, so the fertility clinic is switching me to Letrozole for round 3. They also want me to start daily blood testing on CD 10 to monitor hormone levels and better pin point ovulation. I'm now 38 and 11 cycles in TTC.

I'm looking into a more alkaline diet. I had switched to half caf coffee in the morning and reduced my alcohol intake to 1 glass of red wine or the very occasional beer, but I started thinking maybe my womb is too acidic. Think I'm going to cut out the coffee, alcohol, black tea, and beef all together this cycle. Drink more herbal tea and eat more fresh veggies. Maybe this will give me a sense of control over an otherwise helpless situation. Other than the scarring on the opening to my cervix, they didn't find anything else seriously wrong with us. I don't understand why this isn't working.

Anyhow, I should be getting my next IUI on or around June 20th. Then I'll be looking for my BFP right after the 4th of July. Fingers crossed for a little firecracker ;) Good luck to all the ladies still looking for their BFP this month.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, AF hit me yesterday. OH is coming home on the weekend. I will be CD 7& 8 when he is here. I guess miracles happen so here's to hoping and praying.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry L.Ann and Galvan. :hugs:

L.Ann, sorry I don't know what to recommend for a more alkaline diet. And yeah, a little firecracker would be awesome!


----------



## Taurus8484

Radkat said:


> Sorry, Galvan.
> 
> L.Ann - Definitely POAS tomorrow. DPO13 sounds like a good day.
> 
> Bookworm - I agree that it's too early to worry. I'm sure getting up is messing up your temps. No more water before bed. :haha:
> 
> Well, I broke down and tested and BFN. Boo. But I got my blood test referral for CD3 tests for next week, so that's something.


Radkat......there something you need to share

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Redclaire

RADKAT!!! WOOHOOOO!!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## kfs1

Sorry L.Ann and Galvan. :hugs:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sorry L.Ann and Galvan :hugs:

AFM: Trying to stay positive. AF is due tomorrow and I've been spotting intermittently since Saturday (first light pink then brown). My temps dropped and then went back up this morning and I have some mild cramping so I have no idea what is going on. AF stay away!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, stay away AF!!! fxfx Bookwrmgal! :dust:


----------



## Radkat

Thanks, Taurus and Redclaire. Yeah, I got a surprise BFP yesterday at 14DPO. I really didn't expect it since it was BFN on Friday. But it's still pretty faint, so I'm not jumping for joy just yet. But I'm cautiously hopeful. :thumbup: I'm going to get some betas this week to confirm how things are progressing.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Redkat!!!

Fx Bookwrm!!


----------



## Radkat

L.Ann.V said:


> I'm looking into a more alkaline diet. I had switched to half caf coffee in the morning and reduced my alcohol intake to 1 glass of red wine or the very occasional beer, but I started thinking maybe my womb is too acidic. Think I'm going to cut out the coffee, alcohol, black tea, and beef all together this cycle. Drink more herbal tea and eat more fresh veggies. Maybe this will give me a sense of control over an otherwise helpless situation. Other than the scarring on the opening to my cervix, they didn't find anything else seriously wrong with us. I don't understand why this isn't working.
> 
> .

Another thing that is supposed to help with alkalinizing your system is Apple Cider Vinegar. I kinda like the ACV (and it's supposed to be "more" alkaline than lemon"), but you can do lemon water if you don't like ACV. You can put a tablespoon or 2 in some water 1-2x/day. I did this for awhile esp during fertile week, supposed to make a better environment for sperm. You can look up alkaline foods and try to eat mostly those foods, but you don't have to do 100% of your diet alkaline. GL.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Radkat! Looking forward to hearing how your betas are!

Sorry Galvan and L.Ann. 

I drink a warm lemon, ginger, honey, cayenne, cinnamon water every morning. I gave up coffee a while back and once in a while will have some green tea. But my homemade "lemonade tea" is my favorite. I wonder if I should add Apple Cider Vinegar to it too. 

Just waiting to O here. Drinking Grapefruit juice every morning. Supposed BD tomorrow every other day for a week. Dr said don't bother with OPK's but I'm still going to because if I O after 1 week then I will miss my window. So I'm thinking BD every other day until OPK goes negative. Then I'm going to try the pineapple core in my smoothies.


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations radkat!!


----------



## 2plus1more

Congrats Redkat. Good luck with your betas!!! What an awesome surprise.

AFM, I'm expecting AF any day now. Should start to spot tomorrow or Wednesday. I tested yesterday and it was neg. I put in a call to my midwife and asked for some labs this month. Hoping she calls tomorrow!


----------



## Taurus8484

Radkat - did you have any symptoms this month???

My temps are higher than normal this cycle but I have no symptoms........nothing....and Ive been preggo 4 times now and each time I have something to make me suspicious........this time nothing so I know its a bummed cycle just holding onto a slight bit of hope


----------



## Redclaire

what a fun weekend!! plague and pestilence!!
The littleman had a bad tummy bug on thursday but he was better by saturday, then his daddy was hurlyburly saturday night, then I was sick sunday, my niece and nephew caught it too..ill on sunday....then my 2 sisters had it monday and today my mom has it!! Thanks kiddo!!

i tested a very feint positive today so the trigger is nearly gone..I'm 7dpIUI. I won't test again til sunday 12dpIUI cos i'm going away for a couple of nights with my best pal..and 3 toddlers to the beach. Lots of goss...no wine:wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Lots of testers coming up this week! C'mon ladies...let's get the BFPs rollin' in!

Redclaire-Have fun with the kids and your bestie!

Taurus-You wouldn't feel anything by now would you? Tell me about your suspicious clues. I like hearing how people knew something was up.

Nothing going on but the rent over here..:coffee:


----------



## nessaw

Congrats radkat.x
Snap terri!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Congrats Radkat!!! 

Fx Fx Taurus!

Redclaire- Hope the plague has petered out and you are all feeling better. Sounds like a nice weekend you have coming up.

AFM - The witch has arrived today, right on schedule. No more Clomid for me either- my RE only gave me a 3 month script. Considering trying FertilAid for ovulation instead but read some horror stories about it messing up your cycle if you are regular. Maybe I should just do herbs and acupuncture instead.

L.Ann - I'm going to try the diet changes too. I picked up maca powder and bee pollen for smoothies and I had some ACV in my water this morning. That is definitely going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Radkat

Taurus8484 said:


> Radkat - did you have any symptoms this month???
> 
> My temps are higher than normal this cycle but I have no symptoms........nothing....and Ive been preggo 4 times now and each time I have something to make me suspicious........this time nothing so I know its a bummed cycle just holding onto a slight bit of hope

Nope, zero symptoms. I keep monitoring different things to see if they feel any different (boobs? nope, same. any cramps? nope. feeling nauseous? nope.). I keep trying to tell myself that with LO, I didn't get any symptoms until 5 weeks and that was the cramping, which I hear is less with pregnancy #2. Not nauseous until week 5-6, so by then I'll have an idea what's going on bc of the betas.


----------



## Radkat

Sorry about AF, Bookworm.


----------



## mamadonna

Af got me too!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sorry Mamadonna :(

So AF is screwing with me apparently. She's gone back to hiding. So I don't know what is going on. She did this last month too so I could very well see her full on tomorrow but seriously - spotting since Saturday! Are you coming or going you :witch:

I have a bachelorette party Saturday and would like to know one way or another so I can determine if I can drink or not :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry mamadonna. Boooo. 

Bookwrmgal-can't you ask for more Clomid? Tell her it didn't work and you need more! Maybe you won't need it :winkwink: but just in case. Your temps still look good so don't count yourself out yet. Have you tested?


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Not yet. I was planning to POAS later this week if AF doesn't show up in her full glory. I didn't drop below cover line last month when she arrived - I blamed it on the prog cream. 

My RE was really hesitant to give me more because she feels it will be less effective when it's time for the IUI stage. I did O without Clomid but not a very strong one. I figured I would try taking a month off and seeing how it goes with the alkaline diet and acupuncture before calling and asking for more.

On a positive note, even if AF does show, my LP is the longest it's ever been


----------



## Taurus8484

terripeachy said:


> Lots of testers coming up this week! C'mon ladies...let's get the BFPs rollin' in!
> 
> Redclaire-Have fun with the kids and your bestie!
> 
> Taurus-You wouldn't feel anything by now would you? Tell me about your suspicious clues. I like hearing how people knew something was up.
> 
> Nothing going on but the rent over here..:coffee:

Hi Peachy!!!!!!

Suspicious clues for me are shooting pains in boobs, tingly boobs, cramps and very very sore nipples.......luckily horrendous vomiting for me didnt start until 6 weeks and if Im blessed enough to have another THB will be hoping it stays away this time

Temp down again this morning......sigh

Have Doctor appointment Friday morning to get all the simple testing done to see where we are at.

Sorry to those that the dreaded :witch: got :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Radkat - when do you get your first beta??


----------



## Radkat

Taurus8484 said:


> Radkat - when do you get your first beta??

I got my first beta yesterday, second tomorrow. Should have the results for yesterday's when I go in tomorrow and for Wednesday's on Friday. So I'll know more on Friday.


----------



## Redclaire

Bookwrmgal...I'm gonna hold off saying AF got ya til your sure:winkwink:
everyone else...sorry for the witch visit:growlmad:
Radkat...go on ya good thing ya!!!!! Dublin slang for yeeharr!

Also when i was first preggy on the littleman...no symptoms of anything at all... until about 7weeks...drove me nuts cos i was constantly doubting!
AFm..nothing, 8dpiui, busy bee organising the little trip, cupcake mountain for my niece's school bake sale and helping my 35yo 'little' sis finally get out of a crap situation muppet ex-fiance, joint owned house, finally empty and ready to rent out..just a final clean tonight and we're done:happydance:
Ohh and the World Cup is to start tomorrow...that's himself sorted for a month:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Yay for the World cup! I'm excited about it this year. Oh, and glad you and the family are feeling better Redclaire! That had to be horrible having everyone sick.


----------



## Wish4another1

Redclaire - I'm out the witch is here :witch:
FX for those yet to test in June


----------



## kfs1

Wish - nooooooooooo, booooooooooo, hiiiissss. :hugs: love you girl.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Wish...Say it isn't so! I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Redclaire

Ahh sorry Wish:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

So sorry Wish. :hugs:

I am super excited anout the World Cup. I am a diehard Brasil fan, but would love to see the US or Mexico make it to the finals. Mexico is not too confident about this year. They are in a group with Brasil and other great teams. Here's to a great World Cup that Brasil wins again finally!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Wish, I'm so sorry! 

AFM - The witch decided to arrive after all!
Well, at least I can drink Saturday at the bachelorette party, so there's that. Started my "fertility smoothies". That maca powder sure is stronger than the pill form. Super energy this morning!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Bookwrmgal. :hugs: At least you have Saturday to look forward to...that should be really fun!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Wish and Bookwrmgirl.

AFM: Got a + OPK this AM....yay! I'm not having my normal O symptoms though which probably has to do something with the Femara. I guess I've got to get into this World Cup stuff, I've never watched a game, but it seems more popular every year. I have a really good friend going to Brasil for the game.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-I've had "meet a Brazilian friend" on my bucket list for ages! I can't find any. HA!!HA!! Some of the soccer matches are really exciting. It's more fun to watch when the players are all SO talented and so good (and good looking too!). That doesn't hurt. HA!!HA!!

Time to get busy this week! Good thing you're using OPKs this time around instead of relying on your O pains. Maybe the Femara does tone down the pains. I'm on Clomid, but I never felt any O pains either way. I see your temping this month too. How exciting! Are you doing IUI, or just Femara only?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri -Come to Hawaii, there are so many Brazilians here, I will introduce you. I'm just doing Femara, no IUI. I'm going to try this for a couple months and then next step will be IVF. Because of where I live IUI is to hard to do since I have to fly for every appointment, if I'm going to spend money on appointments, flights and hotels, I might as well just move on the IVF.


----------



## Wish4another1

I would just like to say when I saw "Brazilian friend" my mind did not think the country... I was thinking friend with a Brazilian - wax... Totally different!!!! :rofl: sorry I am laughing at myself!!!!


----------



## Radkat

Wish4another1 said:


> I would just like to say when I saw "Brazilian friend" my mind did not think the country... I was thinking friend with a Brazilian - wax... Totally different!!!! :rofl: sorry I am laughing at myself!!!!

I'm with you, Wish. I thought "meeting a Brazilian friend" was a euphemism. :haha:

Update on my first beta for those interested, hcg 380 and P 32.5. So I'm happy with those as first numbers. We'll see what the second numbers bring...


----------



## Taurus8484

They are great numbers Radkat xx


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome numbers Radkat.

Hope-If I come to HI, I'll definitely take you up on that. Oh..I didn't realize IUI was so expensive there because of travel. Makes sense to just go on and do IVF. Hopefully you won't need it though and the Femara will do the trick. 

Taurus-Thanks for the symptoms..hee hee. Noted. :)

Wish/Radkat-you guys are funny. I am pretty sure I know people with Brazilian waxes, but that's not going to get me any closer to the Olympics. HA!!HA!!


----------



## canadabear

Wow congrats redkat! :happydance: 
So have a confession to make :blush: I have always thought I had a 30 day cycle. Its even what I told the midwife when I was preggers with DS. BUT turns out I have a 36 day cycle :dohh: No wonder my midwife thought DS was born at 39+5! :haha: 
Turns out its a good thing I messed up though! We have DTD on the best days.. Thought we were out for sure this month... But now have fingers crossed. Official day to test would be 24th but I am going to try and wait until my birthday on 27th. Here's baby dust for all! :dust:


----------



## Redclaire

Hey all ladies!!
I'll be away 'down the country' as we say here if your leaving Dublin, for the next couple of days so I might not get a chance to update the thread til sunday. Good luck everyone!!

And as for the World Cup... OMG media overload here in Europe! It's on like every channel for the next month...menfolk delighted with life cos if you object to footie being on again they helpfully offer to go round the pub to watch it over a quiet pint...yeah or ten!! But that's only so as not to monopolize the telly so us ladyfolks can watch the soaps!!! Like kids they are! Ireland's not in it so I'm not that bothered...they still go on about Italia 90 and how time stood still (yes that's 1990, we got to the quaterfinals)..again I say, like kids!!


----------



## 2plus1more

Wish4another1 said:


> I would just like to say when I saw "Brazilian friend" my mind did not think the country... I was thinking friend with a Brazilian - wax... Totally different!!!! :rofl: sorry I am laughing at myself!!!!

Same exact thought crossed my mind! And my husband is a huge soccer fan. Still, mind went towards the waxing...haha


----------



## 2plus1more

Radkat said:


> Wish4another1 said:
> 
> 
> I would just like to say when I saw "Brazilian friend" my mind did not think the country... I was thinking friend with a Brazilian - wax... Totally different!!!! :rofl: sorry I am laughing at myself!!!!
> 
> I'm with you, Wish. I thought "meeting a Brazilian friend" was a euphemism. :haha:
> 
> Update on my first beta for those interested, hcg 380 and P 32.5. So I'm happy with those as first numbers. We'll see what the second numbers bring...Click to expand...

Great numbers!!! Very happy for you.


----------



## 2plus1more

I officially started to spot yesterday as I knew I would. I have a dead set 27 day cycle. Not even disappointed this cycle. Trying to take it more easy.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm so sorry 2plus1. That makes me sad. :hugs: 

AFM-Had my CD11 scan. Didn't have much going on on the right side, but I had another big follie/egg on the left (he didn't say how big, but it sure looked big) and several smaller ones nearby. I am to trigger tonight (late in the evening, like after 10), and IUI on Saturday. Hopefully our timing will work out. sending myself some :dust: this morning. hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

Yay for a nice looking follie, Terri. Fx Fx Fx!!


----------



## 2plus1more

terripeachy said:


> I'm so sorry 2plus1. That makes me sad. :hugs:
> 
> AFM-Had my CD11 scan. Didn't have much going on on the right side, but I had another big follie/egg on the left (he didn't say how big, but it sure looked big) and several smaller ones nearby. I am to trigger tonight (late in the evening, like after 10), and IUI on Saturday. Hopefully our timing will work out. sending myself some :dust: this morning. hee hee.

Awe, thanks TerriPeachy. 

That big follie sounds very promising. Good luck!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx for a great IUI Saturday, Terri!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Peachy!!!!!! Good luck xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry 2plus xx 

I had forgotten how much this TTC emotional drains you. Its certainly isnt fun like its suppose to be. 

My temps are just shit and my period is almost non event these days. Lucky if they they last 2 days. 

Have Doctor appointment in 2 hours. Its a place to start and go from there.


----------



## Wish4another1

sorry2 plus... freaking :witch: I just don't like her!!

Taurus - FX for your dr appt - I hope you can get some answers that you need!! let us know how it goes!!

Terri - You know my fingers and toes are X for you sista!!


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-You sound like me. My period was seriously one or two spots and one day. Then the FS tried to make a joke saying 'It's better than 10 days.' Um...not really if there's a problem. It's just my body though, apparently. At least I'm not miserable for 10 days, I guess. Hope the doctor's appointment goes well today.

Wish-Thanks babe! I'm keeping my own fingers and toes crossed this time around. :)


----------



## 2plus1more

Taurus8484 said:


> Sorry 2plus xx
> 
> I had forgotten how much this TTC emotional drains you. Its certainly isnt fun like its suppose to be.
> 
> My temps are just shit and my period is almost non event these days. Lucky if they they last 2 days.
> 
> Have Doctor appointment in 2 hours. Its a place to start and go from there.

Thanks Taurus. I called my midwife because I was concerned about my two day bleeds (it went from four to two when my iud was removed). I asked her for my hormones to be checked, but she said try for three more months. I asked if my light bleeds meant lower fertility and she said not necessarily. It may just be my new norm, but same fertility as when I conceived my other two. I'd be interested to here what your provider says. Good luck!


----------



## Taurus8484

Well appointment went well.

Gotta have the 3 day test plus 7 day after ovulation test.

Should start AF in couple days do just wait it out til then. 

She didn't seem concerned about my period so who knows. Like you said 2plus just could be the new norm.


----------



## Mischief

Hi, Redclaire! I just got my date and would love to join. I'll be testing on the 26th! Thanks! :)


----------



## 2plus1more

Taurus8484 said:
 

> Well appointment went well.
> 
> Gotta have the 3 day test plus 7 day after ovulation test.
> 
> Should start AF in couple days do just wait it out til then.
> 
> She didn't seem concerned about my period so who knows. Like you said 2plus just could be the new norm.

Maybe the light bleeds are not much of a concern then. Good luck with your blood draws and thanks for the update.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Pretty sure I O'd 2 days ago, going for CD21 tests next week. Hopefully we timed things well, but I'm not really sure. Does anyone know can conception still happen after Ovulation or is it to late? I only ask because I think I O'd Thursday night and we BD on Friday AM, would that be to late?

Taurus - glad to hear you appointment went well.


----------



## Redclaire

hi ladies!
Well back from the weekend at the beach and had a lovely time with my pal and 3 toddlers!! Did a test yesterday on my return and...strange evap blur..tested twice since, this morn with first pee and both negative. I'm 13dpiui today so i'd say that's it for me...tho i'll keep testing. No PMS symptoms tho....:wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Redclaire..sorry to hear about the BFNs, but you never know...I'm SO keeping my fingers crossed for you, babe.

Glad you had a fun weekend. Mine consisted of being bloated and watching soccer on the couch all weekend. Now I'm in the TWW. :wacko:

Hope-It's a bit late, but you never know exactly when you O'd, so I would BD just in case, and it always makes me feel better to know I've covered all bases. Hope you got one in!


----------



## Redclaire

thanks terri, i think i'm actually ok about it..last month was hard but i kinda just accept it now that i have one beautiful boy and i'm very very lucky
 



Attached Files:







wex.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 0


----------



## terripeachy

And what a cutie he is!! You are very lucky. :) He looks just like you!! (J/k. I don't know what you look like). hee hee.


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> And what a cutie he is!! You are very lucky. :) He looks just like you!! (J/k. I don't know what you look like). hee hee.

He looks a bit like me..minus the ginger hair, freckles..he's all blonde, tan and blue eyes..more like his daddy!
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Redclaire

well girls...i'm out...witch just swooped in.
I'm actually ok, i think i'm tired of TTC..really tired of it! I'll continue to update this thread and then I'll be going . This is the end of our TTC number 2 journey, time to enjoy being a mom with our little misterman. Thanks everyone for all the support and encouragement.
I really really wish on every star that everyone gets their BFP soon!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wish4another1

Redclaire - you are a beautiful lady and your son is soooooo cute!!! I for one will be missing your Irish flair!!! I know you have to do what's best for you!!! 
You will be missed!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Noooooooooooooooooo....I was wondering why Wish was being so emotional cry:) Now I see why...I'm sorry that stupid witch showed up for your Redclaire, but I totally understand being tired. I bet next month you'll just naturally get pregnant, and when you do, please stop back in and let us know. That would be fabulous.

Thanks for everything you've taught us about being Irish. hee hee. I'm ready to conquer the world next time I meet and Irishman. I will call him himself. hee hee. <3 <3


----------



## Lee37

Hopethisyear said:


> Pretty sure I O'd 2 days ago, going for CD21 tests next week. Hopefully we timed things well, but I'm not really sure. Does anyone know can conception still happen after Ovulation or is it to late? I only ask because I think I O'd Thursday night and we BD on Friday AM, would that be to late?
> 
> Taurus - glad to hear you appointment went well.

Hi Hopethisyear!
Im new here but saw that you o'ed around the same day as me so thought I'd let you know Im in the 2ww with ya! Goodluck and baby dust to you! xx


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Redclaire, you are beautiful and your little mister is a gorgeous boy. You are going to be missed here so please check back in and let us know how you are doing!

Taurus, I am glad your appointment went well. 

Hope, one more time for extra luck will never hurt ;)

AFM - this is the first Father's day where I am not speaking to my parents so it was a little emotionally difficult but we had a lovely day at a feast with my in-laws. With any luck, next Father's day we will celebrate at home with a little one of our own.


----------



## kfs1

Red - first of all, you're gorgeous and your little one is adorable! I'm so sorry that the evil witch came yet again and I'm soooo sad that you won't be around much anymore. You will be truly missed! Best of luck to you. 

Bookwrm - Sorry that you're having issues with your parents. Hope you're doing OK and, yes, I hope you're celebrating father's day with your DH and new baby next year!!


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-I'm glad you got to celebrate with your inlaws, but it stinks that you aren't getting along with your family. Hope you guys can make amends soon.

Yes, we had the same thought about celebrating next year with our own little kid. That would be awesome for all of us!

Welcome Lee, and good luck!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

It's best for my mental health that I don't associate with my incredibly abusive mother and my father who just is blind to everything. It's ok. It just sucks because they spoil my brother and sister rotten. And it sucks because I didn't want to have a child until I was sure I wouldn't be like them. And now I am having issues.

I'm my Father-in-law's favorite child anyhow :happydance:

Welcome Lee!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Redclaire good luck in everything and praying you get your surprise BFP! 

I am following Redclaire, but we are moving on to adoption. The process is very long and very frustrating here in Mexico, even worse than in the States, but we have to do it. I am excited about this new journey and about no longer injecting hormones into my body. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-I'm right behind you regarding adoption. It is a very long process, but I hope it's one that will be well worth it. Best of luck to you too!!

Bookwrmgal-Oh...so this is something that's been going on a while. It's best that you keep away from your family then. No sense bringing additional bad/hurt feelings around to make you feel worse about things. That's cool that you're the fave child in your in-law's family. Is your hubs an only child? :rofl: HA!!HA!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Galvan - Best wishes to you in your adoption journey. I had no idea you are in Mexico, I hope your process is quick and I'm happy for you that you will no longer have to do injectibles and hormones.

Redclaire - you will be missed here! Take care of that gorgeous boy of yours :)


Bookwormgirl - I'm sorry you don't get along with your parents. I too put off getting pregnant for fear of being similar to my parents. There were many divorces and custody battles and a lot of angriness growing up and I didn't want to put a child through that. Once I realized I am not my parents, I realized I wanted a child, but now at 38 I'm having such a hard time.

Lee - Yes, lets wait together! Are you charting? 5DPO here today going for 21day blood test on Thursday. Are you doing any monitoring or just natural?

Sorry for all the girls that AF got. 
We need some happy vibes on here as everyone seems a bit down and frustrated. I know it's hard to keep a PMA when we keep looking at the same white stick every month, but it's going to happen :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Lee37

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome! Sorry to hear some of you are moving on...wishing you all the best on your journeys.:flower: Hi Hopethisyear I think I o'ed beween the 10th and 12th, AF due on the 28th. We dtd during fertile days, according to an online fertility calendar. Had lots of constant poking feelings in my abdomen (cervix?), creamy cm, and sore nipples from around 2-5 dpo. Was pretty excited about that but now feeling much other than sore nipples..the last day or so. Are you getting any symptoms...how many cycles or you? If no luck this month I will start temping/charting next month (the6th cycle..yikes! stay away :witch:) Any advice on best ways to chart ladies? Tks in advance and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lee - Fertility Friend is great for keeping track of symptoms. You can choose to temp or not and they have a paid version or a free version. If you temp, do it first thing in the AM at the same time before you get out of bed. You can do it orally or vaginally but if your a mouth sleeper the latter would be better. Let us know if you have questions. No symptoms here yet but not expecting any this early. Implantation doesn't usually happen until at least 6-9dpo and then it usually takes at least 24-48 hours (if not longer) for most symptoms to start. I've never noticed anything until at least 12dpo. Good luck to you and I hope you get your BFP this month and don't have to start charting :dust:


----------



## nessaw

Welcome lee.
Hugs redclaire and galvan.x
Afm no idea whats going on. Lows til cd 17 so gave up. Cd 28-no af but bfn on cbdigi on cd25. Will keep you posted. Sorry for afs.x good luck everyone still to test. X


----------



## Lee37

Hi Hopethisyear! Tks for the tips, think the charting/temping will help a lot! :thumbup: I am going to check out fertility friend tonight, and yes I wondered too, if it was too early for symptoms. perhaps it was a different symptom of ovulation. Every month there is something new, it seems. Hopefully the full moon that week was good luck for both of us...and may the 2ww fly:plane:by this month!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies! 

Terri, I am super excited! We are looking at about a year estimated before because we want a newborn. With it being a private adoption, we won't go through any adoption agencies or anything. A friend of ours works in one of the political parties and girls go there all the time pregnant and looking for someone to privately adopt their baby and to pay for prenatal care. They have a "waiting" list that they put you on after they check your criminal background and do a psych eval. It is much easier than public. Here to qualify for public, you have to first not have any children, second earn tons of money (enough to pay off the child services employees), third pass all kinds of tests that they charge what they want for them, fourth wait in a waiting list for up to 5 -7 years how long depends on how much money you can give the agency employee. Then, after getting matched with a child, you have to wait up to 7 years for the adoption to finalize and only then can the child go home with you. So, we don't even qualify past the first requirement of no children. I have 2 already. Plus, we don't make tons of money and i am not willing to have to basically pay bribes to employees to get a baby so we will go private and pay for prenatal care, labor, and delivery. Instead of paying upwards of 30,000USD to adopt and have a child in about 7-12 years, we will pay about 5000USD and get a baby within a year to 2 years. It is BS how the system works here. I imagine adoption is very expensive in the States, but you don't bribe people there to adopt. We can't qualify to adopt there, we have no legal residence nor income there. Plus, my husband doesn't have residency in the US. That and the fact that if these girls don't get someone to adopt their baby, they usually give them to child services who then puts them in an orphanage. I would prefer to adopt one and save that baby from going through living in a home where nobody really loves and cares for him or her.

I will be checking in with you guys periodically to see how everyone is doing and who has a BFP!


----------



## Taurus8484

Redclaire  big :hugs: to you xx Its a big decision to stop trying so I wish you all the best with your decision. Your son is beautiful by the way :thumbup:

Bookwrmgal  Sorry to hear Fathers Day was a difficult.hopefully next year you will have a little distraction to keep you busy :flower:

Lee  welcome!!! :winkwink:

Galvan  Best of luck also with your choice of adoption. I know that you will have a little bubba very soon and he or she will be lucky that you have chosen them xx

Nessaw  :hugs: this TTC stuff plays with your mind.......constantly, if it isnt the 2ww its the 2ww before the 2ww.....hope that makes sense :haha:

Peachy  hello birthday twinnie!!!! Hope things are well. :winkwink:

AFM  got my test results back (helps that I work at the laboratory hehehe). FSH  7 and LH  6.2..so pretty good for my age. Just waiting to do the 7DPO and see what happens from there suppose.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Hey! Good numbers. From what I've read, you want a ratio of about 1:1, so not bad! I hope your second set of numbers comes out well too.

I am 3DPO, so not much going on here...just waiting for something, Godot perhaps? HA!!HA!! :brush:


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hello ladies, I just finished catching up with you all. I know it is late but would love to join you this month. My test date will be the 24th or 25th.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan, good luck with the adoption process. It's something that I am considering down the line but I don't know because here the birth mother has 6 months to change her mind and that frightens me.

Taurus - your numbers look great!

Lee - I swear by fertility friend and their app. I keep my phone by the bed, so the first thing I do is shut off my alarm, take my temp (vaginally because I am a mouth breather a good portion of the time), log my temp, and if it's the weekend I go back to sleep (if my dogs let me) lol. 

AFM - no Clomid this month so I am waiting for O. I do have a question though. I am going to try the BD every other day. If I tend of O on CD 16 or 17, when should I start doing it every other day?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Bookworm - I would start on CD12 that way you have those little guys in there waiting. Have you done the SMEP?


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sort of. We did the BD every night of a positive OPK, skip a day, and then do it again. We didn't do the every other day portion of the plan


----------



## terripeachy

I agree with Hope. CD11-12 should be fine. I hope _THIS_ works out for you!


----------



## 2plus1more

Good luck Galvin. Sounds like you have a great plan and I hope everything goes smoothly.

Taurus, I work in a lab too. Small world!


----------



## moni77

Hey everyone. Sorry for AF. Redclair and Galvin we'll miss you..

AFM - who know what is going on this cycle. Since the cyst was still there late in my cycle, they gave mean HCG shot on Monday. My period was due Wednesday, but I don't know if it will now be delayed ecause of the shot. AND I can't take a HPT because it would be positive due to the shot... I guess I just wait until the end of next week...so mynew test date will be the 28th.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Moni - Sorry that you are going through so much confusion. I'm not familiar with the shots, what is it for? I'll be testing on the 28th too.

AFM - Huge temp drop below the coverline today. I'm not to optimistic about this month.


----------



## moni77

Normally the shot is taken around ovulation to time ovulation - it makes you ovulate 36 hours after you take it. But, I should have ovulated a week or so before they gave me the shot. So we'll see. I'll email the doctor next week and see what he has to say.


----------



## nessaw

Cd33. no af. bfn. Arrgh!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-Sorry for the BFN. :hugs:

Hope-It's still super early. You always give up really early. You're seriously only 8DPO. Many people have dips around this time. Don't give up!! :flower:


----------



## L.Ann.V

Didn't go hard core with the alkaline diet, but did cut out and/or significantly decrease a few things. Ate a lot more salads, fruits, herbal tea, and lemon water. Not sure if it helped, but at least I felt like I was doing something.

Had IUI # 3 yesterday. His numbers were way up. 1st round 5 million swimmers, 2nd round 3 million, & this round 33 million. His motility was 73%, 64%, 61 %. They gave me another number this time too - "10", but I'm not sure what is measures. She said his 1st time it was 3 and the 2nd it was 8. Whatever it is, they like to see it around 10-11. I had 2 eggs on the left and the follicles were collapsing as she was doing the ultrasound. My lining was 10.1, so right where it should be, and better than the last time. They tracked my LH through daily blood testing this time, instead of the ovulation kit. I look like a drug addict with all the needle marks, but I think our timing was perfect this go around. I have a good feeling about this one. Blood test July 7th if no AF, but she told me I could test myself on July 5th. Hoping and praying for a little firecracker.

They want me to schedule my 1st IVF appointment or another consult, just in case...

Let the 2WW begin!


----------



## Lee37

Hello ladies! hope youre all having a great weekend. I see there are now 3 of us due to test on the 28th..hopethisyear, moni77 & myself. Exciting!! Let's hope there will be :bfp:s all around. How are you ladies doing? I am seeing some very very light pink on the toilet paper. I usually spot 5 days before af and it is 7 days away but could just be early. I have had a really sore throat cd20-21 and felt like was coming down with something for the last 3 days. Ive been taking vit D, C and Echinacea and am feeling a bit better now. I have sore boobs this month, which I have not had for the last 4 cycles. My pre AF symptoms seem to vary a lot so who knows, but remaining optimistic. If no BFP this month I will be using fertility friend, temping and using opk as suggested during cycle 6. Tks again for all the info ladies :flower: and :dust: to all!


----------



## Hopethisyear

terripeachy said:


> Hope-It's still super early. You always give up really early. You're seriously only 8DPO. Many people have dips around this time. Don't give up!! :flower:

I know I do! I hate the TWW. Thank sweetie!

L.Ann - Sounds like things went great with your IUI yesterday :dust: for your little firecracker!!!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! Hope your weekend was great..i had replied here a day ago, but looks like it didn't post..strange. Anyway, I see there are now 3 of us - Hopethisyear, moni77 and I testing on the 28th..here's hoping there will be good news for us all! How are you ladies doing..? I have been feeling like im fighting a cold, sore throat and congested off and on since cd20, very sore bbs and cramping and spotting 7 days before af which is earlier than usual (I usually spot 5 days before af). Time will tell..6 days to go! :dust: to all ladies in the 2ww!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lee - Sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope that what you are getting is implantation bleeding and not AF spotting.

AFM - I've been having some sharp pains in my uterus area all day. No sore boobs or anything though. I have 3 internet cheap tests left and I think I will use one tomorrow morning and see if anything comes up. I'm really hoping the temp drop was an implantation dip and if it was I think a BFP would show by tomorrow. If we did conceive this month the calculator said due date would be our 10 year wedding anniversary.

Good luck ladies still waiting to test, we need another BFP this month :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Redclaire

I'm still here watching ladies!! Please get your BFPs !! 
Still coming to terms with the end of the road, trying not to count cycle days...and enjoying the wine!
best of luck girls x


----------



## terripeachy

Lee---Ooh this sounds exciting. I hope this is it for you!

Hope-True, true..could be an implantation dip. I'm glad your temps are back on the rise. And how sweet to have the baby on your anniversary. :hugs:

Not much going on here...my tatas are very sore this time around. I think it's a side effect of the progesterone, and they hurt! I usually run up the stairs at home, and I can't even do that without holding these bad boys. :haha:

L.Ann-glad your numbers are better this time around. I hope it works. :dust:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - hmmm. Did your tatas hurt the last time around from the progesterone???


----------



## terripeachy

They were a little sore, but nothing I could write home about. This time they hurt a lot. hee hee. I'm not reading into it, but it's definitely different. Let's just say this-Even though they are sore, I'd rather keep my bra on.


----------



## moni77

L.Ann - great numbers all around!! FXed for you!


----------



## Lee37

Tks Hope - feeling a little better today, but unfortunately I believe I am out this month, I decided to test this morning and BFN :nope:. Of course it is still early, so if AF is late I will test again, but pretty sure this is AF spotting. Really hoping you get your BFP as your 10th Anniversary would be so nice for a due date!! :flower:
Tks Terripeachy - hope this is your month.. sounds very promising!!


----------



## terripeachy

Just sending some :dust: towards the upcoming testers!! We definitely need some BFPs. fxfxfx :dust: :dust: :dust:

Have a great day.


----------



## Taurus8484

Chart looks good Peachy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;fingers crossed for you xx 

Lee &#8211; glad to hear your feeling better&#8230;&#8230;.your not out til your out

Hi everyone else&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Since we don&#8217;t yet have a July thread, how would you ladies feel about starting an open ending thread&#8230;&#8230;..a thread where we all just chat about everything and that way someone doesn&#8217;t have to update it all the time??


----------



## GalvanBaby

That would be a great idea, Taurus! I doubt I will be testing any time soon, and I could respond not worry about not testing! I have of course been stalking you ladies over here off and on the past few days!


----------



## mom2pne

Could I be added for testing June 30th? I'm hoping this is it as I got pregnant a year ago and found out June 30, 2013 and lost the baby July 7th so this would be such a wonderful thing to get a bfp.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-I kind of like the testing threads only because new people can join in. I know that was my intro to this board...when I had a date, I joined the group. I think some might feel awkward jumping into a 15 page thread...but that's just me.

I don't mind starting a July thread, but I'm going to be on vacation for about two weeks and won't really do a good job updating, but I have no problem writing everyone dates down. 

Oh and yes, I'm not feeling confident this morning even though I'm 5 days away.

Let me know...


----------



## 2plus1more

Good luck to all the ladies testing in the near future and hoping for some BFPs!!!

As for the testing thread, I don't mind either way. I'm sure it takes time to update and maintain. An idea is to have a "seasonal thread". For example, someone could start a summer thread. It doesn't necessarily have to be updated either. Then start a new thread in fall as opposed to monthly. Or continue with monthly threads, but don't edit the original. Doesn't matter what anyone does, I'm up for anything!


----------



## terripeachy

I set up a July thread....Taurus, you can do another open thread too. No biggie.

Send me your dates if you're interested!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - you still have time, don't give up yet. Your temps are looking really good! Thanks for starting the July thread. I agree, I think the monthly threads are a little more inviting.

Mom2pne - Welcome, I hope you get your sticky bean this month.

AFM - BFN this morning and pretty sure AF is going to arrive tomorrow :(


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies! 

I hope everyone is having a great week. Things have been hectic and kind of anxious here. Friday I woke up with blurred vision in my right eye. I thought it was a bad contact lens so I switched to glasses. Didn't get better so I went to the eye dr on Monday - found out it's a branch retinal occlusion. Something to do with a clot causing bleeding behind my retina. It may or may not be permanent vision loss- depends on if the blood can be reabsorbed. I'm going to a specialist tomorrow, as well as my GP. It could have been caused by my unmedicated highish BP or from the Clomid. If it's my BP it is a reason why I might not have gotten a BFP yet. 

Plus most likely I will go home tonight to a positive OPK. We BD last night and will tonight but I doubt I will be in the mood tomorrow after the appointments so hopefully that's enough. Add in Sunday being a surprise graduation/birthday party for DH and my MIL driving me crazy about it and well.. things are a bit hectic lol.

oh and a seasonal thread sounds great. I'm easy so whatever you gals think best.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-Sorry for the BFN! Your temps are still above coverline. Remain positive!! Thanks for being positive for me. We'll just trade positive vibes. :)

Bookwrmgal-Sorry for the eye problems. Ouchy! Is your vision still blurred? I have high BP, and I think sometimes 'maybe it's because of the medicine I take' but my doctor has said that my medicine is fine. Welcome to the high BP club. Boooooo....


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Yep, still blurry. I might not get my vision back and if I do it can take a year depending on the blood absorption. I'll know better tomorrow. Trying to stay calm and even keeled so that the stress won't raise my bp and sabotage ttc this month.


----------



## moni77

ouch Book...FXed it all reabsorbs.


----------



## Taurus8484

Book - hope it sorts its self out soon.

Hi everyone else........

Peachy - have put my July date in your testing thread.

For any ladies interested, have started an ongoing thread called BFP Chasers....feel free to stop in.


----------



## L.Ann.V

6 DPIUI and I've been having these feelings in my abdomen (pains?) like I did 100 crunches. I did find someone in my online search that said she had the same thing, and did end up pregnant. Has anybody, who has been pregnant before, experienced this symptom? This is a new feeling for me. Didn't have it with the first 2 failed IUI's. Never had it before with any normal period. So hopeful right now :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

LAnn - I hope those pains are a good sign...I remember that the first time I found out I was pregnant but it wasn't until much later.

Book - I hope things get better.

AFM - I'm out :( Tested this AM and got what I thought was a faint BFP with a Wondfo, but started spotting this afternoon. This will be the 3rd month in row I have got evap lines so I am over these Wondfo tests....evil evil little strips that get my hopes up and then drop.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

L.Ann fx fx fx to you

Hope- Sorry those stupid tests gave you false hope and that AF came.

AFM - So I am back from the retinal specialist about my occlusion in my right eye. 50% of the time they correct themselves. The other option is getting eye injections which might not regain my sight but would at least stop it from worsening but there are some serious risks. I was all set to try the injection but since it is O time for me, it is too risky. So I have my new BP meds and am waiting to see if the problem fixes itself. Clomid might have exacerbated the problem according to some research.

I got home to POAS and had a defective OPK. I knew by the time I drank enough water and was concentrated enough to try another test it would be past DH's bedtime. We are both so worn out and wrecked with the stress of the day that I decided to take the night off.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Book - I'm sorry you had such a stressful day. I really hope this clears up for you. Are you going to take a month of clomid to see if that helps? 

Spotting for me stopped...only one spot 8 hours ago, but pretty sure AF is still on her way, but thanks!


----------



## terripeachy

I had the drop of doom this morning, so I stopped taking the progesterone. I tested yesterday and BFN. I'm over this cycle, and last time I stopped P, it still took six days for AF to arrive. ](*,) So..redclaire, you can hang around and wait for AF to finally appear, or you can just count me out already. Your call...Again, I'll miss you!

Hope-Sorry! This month was the pits. :hugs:

Bookwrmgal-I hope your new BP medicine will help your eye. Crazy about Clomid exacerbating your problem. So many people take these pills and have no idea of some of the side effects. Of course, this eye thing seems random, but you never really know what's going on in your body and how things will react.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I only got a 2 month prescription for the Clomid so I am off already. Seeing how my body O's on its own this month. 

I went home and my phone died and got a notice that I have a certified letter for the IRS so a BFP this cycle would certainly be a nice payment for some bad luck :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - big hugs xx


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sorry Terri and Hope :-(


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Still no af-cd41. Guess my date can roll on over to july!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sorry Terri and Hope. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

The good news is that I think AF is finally here. Hopefully she'll last two days I won't have to worry about it over vacation. That would be fan-tastic!

See you all in the July thread! (Ok...I'm honestly not that eager to move to July but you know what I mean). :rofl:


----------



## nessaw

Af sneaked in for me today just in time for the end of june. Phew!


----------



## Redclaire

Aww guys!!! Is that everyone out for June??.
All the best ladies for the future, I'll miss you all!! Thanks for all the laughs and the support!!
Get that BFP show that witch who's boss!! Xxx


----------



## Lee37

Sorry to hear Terri and Hope :hugs: same for me, AF arrived on the 28th..will see you all in the july thread. Bookgal sorry to hear about your eye..wishing you a speedy recovery. And yes redclaire this month we will all show the :witch: who the boss is! lol :dust: to all the ladies here!


----------



## L.Ann.V

Took a test today and it was negative, but I'm only 11 DPO/IUI. I'll wait a couple more days and test again. Could use some good news, cause the rest of my life is a hot mess right now :(


----------

